# Run to Horn Mt Thursday 3-28/2-29



## wmccurry2003 (Apr 1, 2013)

First time to post here but thanks to many of you, Glen Mason (Alabamaduckhunter), and a few previous trips We have learned quite a bit. We left out Thursday AM and worked are way to Horn Mtn fishing a few different spots and caught nothing but snapper and had plenty of shark problems along the way with bite offs and half fish. Tried to catch bait and had no luck with bait but thought we could catch some hardtails at the rigs, like the last time we went out. .... Finally made it to Horn Mtn about 4 PM and trolled and jigged and trolled with no luck..no luck on the bait either......Yuck all day and nothing...So about 9PM we decided to head to Ram Powell where we have never had any luck. First drop two heads and lost one on the rigs ...So we backed up from the rig a little bit and started pulling a few in the boat jigging with mirror jigs and speed jigs. We caught BF tuna all night and after boating close to 20 with one YF we called it a night around 3 AM. Trolled for a little while in the morning and caught a couple more but not much luck trolling so we headed in to try and catch some bait to catch some AJs. Still no luck on the bait... So we went to AJ hole and tried a speed jig and broke off. That was our last one so I decided to try a couple of squidtale jigs I bought on ebay from Glen Mason (alabamaduckhunter)who has taught me a bunch about offshore fishing. Boom they were killing them and it didnt matter what color....We lost a few but the jigs were attacked immediately every time. One of the pictures I am posting has a litre in the mouth but it was from someone elses break off. We caught 4 of the 5 on those jigs and the other one on a mirror jig. Great trip with my uncle Bo, cousin Robert, brother Griffin, and friend Michael Morris. I am going to attach some photos....and thanks again Glen as your squid jig helped several catch their biggest fish of life, and I promise we will try them on the tuna next trip!!


----------



## wmccurry2003 (Apr 1, 2013)

*pictures*

AJ with squidtale Jig
Brothers Big AJ


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice spread you got there. Congratulations.


----------



## laurenbrooke (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome report! Glad y'all Had a great trip, great pics.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fine mess of fish, good job!


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am glad ya'll had a great trip!! Thank you for all the good words about the Squidtail lures. My only bad thing to say is you misspelled Squidtail lure :laughing: LOL
Glad ya'll made it in safe with a boatload of good eats!!
Can't wait to get out there myself.
Doesn't look like you need anymore tips, there won't be any fish left :notworthy:


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice pile of fish!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice bag o fish


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on that mess of Feeeesh!
Welcome & thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY Nice, I have got to get out that way soon!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad someone has been able to get out there and enjoy this weather! The rigs definitely have a learning curve, but it can be addictive!  Looks like you were able to still have a great trip!

Robert


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Awsome!


----------

